# Apache 700 Radio Rupply Fuse



## 107504 (Oct 7, 2007)

:? 
Radio in Apache is poor, reception poor, buttons too small.
In taking unit out to see if aerial was plugged in I managed to blow the supply fuse, radio, set top box and reversing camera all stopped working, any one know where the fuse is?

Neither of the fiat cab fuses are connected, presumably disconnected by Autotrail and therefore I assume that the supply comes from the Habitation unit.

A search of the fuses on the Sargent unit reveals nothing to do with the radio!


----------

